# Can you ship plants in padded envelopes



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

This seemed like the best place to put it, can you ship plants in those manilla envelopes with bubble wrap in them?

thanks


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Yes you can, just place the plant in a zip lock bag to keep the moisture inside. I have had plants shipped to me this way once.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

thank you


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

atmmachine816 said:


> This seemed like the best place to put it, can you ship plants in those manilla envelopes with bubble wrap in them?
> 
> thanks


Yes you can, this is the way I ship All my moss!

-Andrew


----------



## ombcat (Sep 23, 2004)

mosses ship great, I ordered some stem plants and they were shipped in these envelopes and were crushed, so I would be careful about stem plants.
ombcat


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

thanks


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think it has been demonstrated that a box works best for average aquatic plants, with the plants not crowded, nor allowed to bounce around inside. I once shipped some plants in a padded envelope and they arrived as mush. Of course there were most likely to be other reasons for that other than just the envelope.


----------



## nellis (May 6, 2006)

i second hoppy's remarks. everytime i've received a padded mailer, the plants have been obliterated- except the moss.


----------



## rodmarquezjr (Jul 16, 2006)

Perhaps those plants that were crushed were shipped in ziplock bags without air and without additional padding. I ship using bubblewrap-padded Manila envelopes but the plants are double-bagged in ziplock bags with a moist paper towel and some air. I also add a piece of cardboard as a stiffener. All those layers of protection also contribute to insulating the plants from temperature change to some degree. I've received plants shipped in boxes that also arrived as mush or shriveled dry. Another important factor aside from proper padding and insulation is timing when to send the package so it doesn't get delayed by holidays and bad weather.


----------



## Robert (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi,
I ship plants around the world in padded envelops. It works great, not only with mosses! I also ship sword plants and cryptos likes this. It works.

Most important is how you pack the plants. If you get mesh, they were packed wrong. All you need is a rather thick bag and the plant(s). The bag should be rather thick to be able to seal it with a lighter.

Take the plants out of the water and shake them carefully. Let them dry a little bit. The pants should be moist, *not wet*. That's most important, even with submerged grown plants. If they are too wet they will rot.

Then put the plants into the envelop, bend the edge and squezee carefully all air out of it. Then seal it with a lighter. That's it. Plant stay fresh like this at least a week, which is enough to send them almost anywhere in the world with express shipping.

BTW, I made bad experiences with ziplock bags. They are not really tight in every case. It cost me some plants already. That's the reason why I seal the bags myself. So I can make sure that they are 100% airtight, which is important. No air, no decay.

regards

Robert


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

rodmarquezjr said:


> Perhaps those plants that were crushed were shipped in ziplock bags without air and without additional padding. I ship using bubblewrap-padded Manila envelopes but the plants are double-bagged in ziplock bags with a moist paper towel and some air. I also add a piece of cardboard as a stiffener. All those layers of protection also contribute to insulating the plants from temperature change to some degree. I've received plants shipped in boxes that also arrived as mush or shriveled dry. Another important factor aside from proper padding and insulation is timing when to send the package so it doesn't get delayed by holidays and bad weather.


I agree, As long as they are packed right they are usually fine, Some plants shouldn't be shipped this way though so use your digression.



Robert said:


> Hi,
> I ship plants around the world in padded envelops. It works great, not only with mosses! I also ship sword plants and cryptos likes this. It works.
> 
> Most important is how you pack the plants. If you get mesh, they were packed wrong. All you need is a rather thick bag and the plant(s). The bag should be rather thick to be able to seal it with a lighter.
> ...


I also agree, If you can't get your hands on some very good baggies that is probably the next best thing. I've shipped moss all the way to Sunny Singapore in Zip lock baggies and it was fine all the way!

See: Some of my mosses IDED! - The Planted Tank Forum

- Andrew


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I have shipped vall and crypts in padded envolopes. I was told they arrived in good shape. They were wrapped in wet newspaper, then a double zip, ziploc bag, then the bubble wrap envolope was stuffed with paper towels.


----------



## atmmachine816 (Apr 18, 2006)

Thanks everybody


----------

